# psychiatric hospitals



## Peanut butter (Sep 26, 2012)

anyone ever been admitted and became a ward of the state?


----------



## Earth (Sep 26, 2012)

Good friend of mine was committed and locked away for a few years at South Beach, Staten Island and man, it was a living hell...


----------



## scatwomb (Sep 26, 2012)

I visited a friend at one in Minneapolis one time and was afraid to eat a rice crispy bar because I assumed the nurses put sedatives in it. Made me think I was the one who was admitted. Har har har.


----------



## Nelco (Oct 2, 2012)

guilty
otherwise i plead the 5th


----------



## Noble Savage (Oct 2, 2012)

nope... being a little crazy keeps me from going insane


----------



## Nelco (Oct 10, 2012)

mental wards are worthless unless you want to go on an adventure
I got kicked out for inciting a succesful riot in the ward when I was 15
it's really not that hard to get angst youths to be crazy in a ward
but the two tech's that quit they're jobs, to back us was what made it worthy
stupid fucking ward
WIN


----------



## scatwomb (Oct 10, 2012)

My girlfriend is a nurse at a psych ward. 

She basically thinks that all the nurses are petty unsympathetic bitches who hate the patients (she likes working with the patients, but, not the nurses). And that the psych techs are generally a bit slow, but, are nice, caring, but firm, people. 

So, if you're ever in a psych ward and the nurse is being a jerkwad, they probably just hate their job.


----------



## Ekstasis (Oct 11, 2012)

I worked in a drug detox as a nurse, and a few other health-care jobs, pretty much the same thing as a psych ward most days. 

It wouldn't be a fun place to be locked up for any length of time, interesting until bedtime for one day, maybe. 

Food is generally crap, boring all around; you can only listen to a guy grunt or make other crazy noises repeatedly for hours, before you go crazy yourself. You also have to deal with the people that finger paint with or eat shit. Or the sweet, little, old lady nympho, who has solo sex 48 times a day and sneaks up on you and pats your cheek with wet fingers, while you are doing paperwork! But that didn't happen to me..

You generally don't get a private room and have to attend mandatory classes with the other patients. It'd be pretty scary waking up to your roomie standing over you doing odd stuff such as: screaming, crying, laughing or pissing on you.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Oct 30, 2012)

went to 3 crisis centers,juvie,group homes,reform school,work farm,ekert camp,and kinship fostercare,and regular foster care. been a ward of the state since i was 14,but been in programs since i was 11, never been to rehab but the first crisis center i went to all the kids had track marks all over there arms and girls who cut there inner thighs. almost every place i went to was really fucked up, except for a co-op. been on just about every med for adhd. and some others lorazapam and trazadon,etc. shit sucks never ever going back to that shit. never been crazy just really fuckin pissed off and angry.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 2, 2013)

sounds like agood time maybe i take a winter vacation, better than jail or freezing to death.


----------

